# Rockstar light



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

Ah, that got your attention.

Rockstar light is our name for the long vertical light that is at the corner of the kitchen unit, by the door. Our MH is a 54 plate B524. It has a greenish vertically stripped plastic cover, and underneath has a series of small bulbs in a vertical plastic container.

Some of the bulbs have blown, and it also eats amps on 12v - so I'd like to replace the bulbs with a led strip. I've got the cover off the fitting. But I cannot get the internal strip out. It's very tightly held in position, and even easing the sides out at the top or the bottom doesn't free the whole fitting.

Has anyone any idea how to remove this fitting????

Pictures:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you need to remove it? Why not leave it, disconnect it and stick the LED onto it?

Dick


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Could it be held by a self adhesive strip. Certainly that's the way the LED strips are fixed in my Auto-Trail.


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

there's very little clearence between the connector and the light fitting - I would prefer to remove it if possible....


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

Looks like it's held in place by the force of the curvature in the plastic fitting. It must be an item that's serviceable - to replace blown bulbs. Just a question of knowing how!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Fitted the new type "roll up" continous LED strips (available in 5mtr lenghts that you cut to size) last winter. they have a profile of no more than 4mm tops. You have not got that clearance?

Dick


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

between the back and the cover there is clearance. I mean between the connector and the lamp unit.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have one of these and stuck a LED strip on the top of it - it looks horrible - far too bright - but it was possible to make the connections. I suppose you could just use extreme violence to remove the moulding but I'm not sure the usefulness of the lamp is worth the bother - unless you are into '70s disco... now I'm sure there are LED strips which change colour, what about a connection to the music system...

P&L


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like it clips into the grooves in the rail to me, can you try opening the grooves a little with a screwdriver? I assume there is an outer cover for the whole fitting? If so I would force it and see. 

Even if it breaks I am sure you could find a material to stick on the back of the outer cover to act as diffuser, Alan.


----------

